# Gabe Jr and the Rookies



## rmihalek (Feb 5, 2010)

I think Gabe Jr better cool down with the greenhorns or he's going to blow a head gasket! I'm sure they brought these rookies in for the drama, but it's going to cost Gabe his life if he keeps freaking out, especially with the greenhorn Travis (or "cull" as Gabe Sr. called him).

Also, why start the other rookie out with an 880 for limbing? What's up with that?


----------



## s13rymos (Feb 5, 2010)

rmihalek said:


> I think Gabe Jr better cool down with the greenhorns or he's going to blow a head gasket! I'm sure they brought these rookies in for the drama, but it's going to cost Gabe his life if he keeps freaking out, especially with the greenhorn Travis (or "cull" as Gabe Sr. called him).
> 
> Also, why start the other rookie out with an 880 for limbing? What's up with that?



Looked like a 441 not a 880..


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is the website for Rygaard Logging. Even those the scenes were filmed last summer I'm sure he would like the input.
http://www.rygaardlogging.com/


----------



## rmihalek (Feb 5, 2010)

You're suggesting I e-mail Gabe directly? I didn't know that was possible. Maybe he'll tell me which greenhorn passed the test?


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 5, 2010)

Man it's all for TV! I'd bet those guys are paid for by the producers, didn't have a clue what they were in for and just jumped aboard for the money.
As I've heard others say, there is such a shortage of work in these fields that there is no reason to hire a rookie, much less two right now.


----------



## danieltree (Feb 7, 2010)

rmihalek said:


> I think Gabe Jr better cool down with the greenhorns or he's going to blow a head gasket! I'm sure they brought these rookies in for the drama, but it's going to cost Gabe his life if he keeps freaking out, especially with the greenhorn Travis (or "cull" as Gabe Sr. called him).
> 
> Also, why start the other rookie out with an 880 for limbing? What's up with that?



The scene started with a larger saw with a longer bar and finished with the 441 and a shorter bar.​


----------



## Cummins00 (Feb 8, 2010)

The greenhorns were hired by the production crew not Rygaard. I applied for the position not knowing it had anything to do with the show a couple years back and ended up wired for a mike and in front of a video camera. Halfway through the interview I was informed that I was overqualified for the position - and that they were looking for someone with no experience in the woods. Needless to say being an unemployed worker simply looking for a job to put money on the table I had a few choice words with them for wasting my time.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 8, 2010)

I would like to see that fat man work all day like he expects his greenhorns to do. His heart would explode. Sure he is the boss and does not have to be slim and trim as the boss, but look at the other crews, you do not see guys with boots in the dirt and pot bellies. His actions towards the greenhorns is making me cranky, and his dad is a tool too. Tell the guys where to stand at each point in the yarding and then make sure they follow through. Don't just expect them to get it naturally.


----------



## slowp (Feb 8, 2010)

I would prefer you use the term, Circumferentially Challenged. As a Circumferentially Challenged person, I should say that you shouldn't judge people by their roundness. They might surprise you. I know of one who looks like he isn't moving very fast, but he'll outwalk and cover more ground than skinny people who look fast. 

I've caught up to skinny people after leaving camp two hours later than they did...hiking out of the Grand Canyon with a heavy backpack. 

We roll better when we fall down too.  And have more padding to land on.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 8, 2010)

slowp said:


> As a Circumferentially Challenged person, I should say that you shouldn't judge people by their roundness. They might surprise you.



Ever since I had my heart stents placed I have been studying those that have more diameter in the hopes of understanding why the heck me, as a normal mid 40s vintage male needed stents and those that are larger than me do not. People look at me and say "no way you have stents!" and then I pull out my card and show them (thanks mom and dad for the sucky genetics). 

As part of this study I have been able to notice the subtle noises and motions that larger diameter people sometimes make when the are out of shape or are suffering the effects of their rotundness. Gabe is suffering big time and he has some issues that are going to catch up with him. It's just my theory, but I have been pretty right in a handfull of cases. 

But back to Gabe, he has some issues he needs to address or he is going to not be around long. If he has a heart attack in the woods he is a long ways from coronary opening medical care. I bet most of it is for the drama, but last week he was about to pop. Even if he is in good shape I would like to see him work side by side for a week on the landing with the greenhorns. My father used to do that in construction just to show up the young punks and to make sure he was not riding them too hard. He said any job he asked someone to do, then as the boss he had darn well better be able to do the same job himself, hopefully better. He was a cranky old geezer too, but he had a valid point about being able to do the work you ask others to do.


----------



## huskystihl (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm not making fun of fat people just Gabe "jelly donut' Rygard. The one scene he was unhooking turns and rolling cable he worked for a total of about 5 minutes and he was weezing like an asmatic in a haymound. I've worked with some big guys and i'm sorry but they just can't keep up in the long run. Not to say they're not hard workers but their knees and joints take a beating by days end. I weigh 180lbs and my knee is shot and i'm limping at the end of everyday at 36 yrs old so I can't imagine what he would go through if he worked like the guys he depends on do. My issue is the way him and his pops treat their help and i'm surprised some logger full of muscle hasn't knocked his teeth out yet to be honest, theirs some crazy folks out there that you need to watch out for.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like Gabe got himself into a pickle on last night's episode. He has horrible safety practices with the two runners on the landing doing the unchoking and one of them got their hand pinched. So now he would be a idiot to fire that guy until his hand is 100%, and of course it was the not so performing Greenhorn. He can't fire an injured employee, that could be considered retribution for getting hurt or worse yet, avoiding liability.

Why the F does he not get a better system for the runners notifying the yarder operator they are in the clear? Is he that stupid that he can't figure out some way for them to let the operator know? How about radios or a flag on the yarder they can pull from the safe zone that tells the operator they are in the safe zone? That makes 2X someone either got hurt or nearly hurt in that zone and Gabe just blames the rookies. What a tool.

He may have everything on the line with his business but he is going to lose it all because he is stupid.


----------



## slowp (Feb 22, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Looks like Gabe got himself into a pickle on last night's episode. He has horrible safety practices with the two runners on the landing doing the unchoking and one of them got their hand pinched. So now he would be a idiot to fire that guy until his hand is 100%, and of course it was the not so performing Greenhorn. He can't fire an injured employee, that could be considered retribution for getting hurt or worse yet, avoiding liability.
> 
> Why the F does he not get a better system for the runners notifying the yarder operator they are in the clear? Is he that stupid that he can't figure out some way for them to let the operator know? How about radios or a flag on the yarder they can pull from the safe zone that tells the operator they are in the safe zone? That makes 2X someone either got hurt or nearly hurt in that zone and Gabe just blames the rookies. What a tool.
> 
> He may have everything on the line with his business but he is going to lose it all because he is stupid.



Ummmm, because it is a TV show/soap opera for guys?:monkey:
It isn't real?:monkey:

Tell me why anybody in their right mind would hire *two * inexperienced guys during a recession? Think hard.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 22, 2010)

slowp said:


> Tell me why anybody in their right mind would hire *two * inexperienced guys during a recession? Think hard.



Even worse, why would he hire them, put them in danger because of his own lack of training and safety practices and then let someone film it? Gabe is rapidly approaching the level of idiocy of S&S Logging. 

Barking, yelling and screaming at them is not going to motivate them for long. That kind of attitude is going to get him punched in the face one day. 

How hard would it be to have the chasers let out a signal that they are out of the zone????? That is just stupid that the yarder operator can't see those guys at all times and yet they have no signal that the runners are out of the zone. The choker setters have a system, the runners need one too. Cripes, put a hammer on the track of the yarder and when they get to the hammer, pick it up and smack the yarder. That will let the operator know they are out of the way.


----------



## sbhooper (Feb 22, 2010)

I realize that a lot of this show may be overdone for TV, BUT Gabe definitely needs a lesson in motivation and management. If nothing else, it really leaves logging companies in a bad light. People like me that don't know about logging are left wondering if all logging outfits are that careless.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 22, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Ever since I had my heart stents placed I have been studying those that have more diameter in the hopes of understanding why the heck me, as a normal mid 40s vintage male needed stents and those that are larger than me do not. People look at me and say "no way you have stents!" and then I pull out my card and show them (thanks mom and dad for the sucky genetics).


Exactly right and I do the same thing. I've had a heart attack, blood pressure through roof, a couple serious bouts of skin cancer and I know two guys that are extremely obese, no exercise , outweigh me by 200 lbs. and have absolutely none of those problems. There's a few other factors but I think it's mostly genetics. My mother in law is a health nut; strict die, no bad habits, walks every day and had a heart attack.
Make the best of every day,
Phil


----------



## Gologit (Feb 22, 2010)

slowp said:


> Ummmm, because it is a TV show/soap opera for guys?:monkey:
> It isn't real?:monkey:
> 
> Tell me why anybody in their right mind would hire *two * inexperienced guys during a recession? Think hard.



Nice try.


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 22, 2010)

Ok with the understanding this is all "made for the tv drama" how does Gabe think he comes off in next weeks preview? He tells Dave he wants him on the landing where he can keep his eye on him then takes off on some ego trip to find Travis. Seriously? He's more concerned with chewing Travis's ### then running his business? Then I love how he keeps his eye on the camera as he's delivering that ### chewing. And does he really need to start breaking the patio furniture? I'd press charges and get his ### tossed in jail. 

After a season of watching this show I don't know how he expects to attract any quality employees, maybe greenhorns are all he can get.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 22, 2010)

Hmm. Some of these posts must be invisible.

I do kinda wonder about Melvin though. Are the producers making him look like an idiot or is doing that without their help? Did Stump Branch Logging just turn into an online t-shirt sales company? Melvin sure as heck was not there to run the company last summer. He seems to break everything he touches by running at full speed all the time. He would not last long working for me. And Kelly can't fire him. Does that mean he works for the show or just for Mike? Inquiring minds want to know.

I do like the pranks though.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 22, 2010)

2dogs said:


> I do like the pranks though.



Stump grease, and choker holes. 

Browning falling over from the bees, that was darn good! And then to add icing on the cake making his guys use only one hand to choke the logs. That was funny too.


----------



## Grace Tree (Feb 22, 2010)

In a slaughterhouse we used to send the new guys into the office to ask the secretaries for a box of calf squeals and a jar of stifferine. Made me cringe when I heard that dimwit sending them for stump grease.
Phil


----------



## stipes (Feb 22, 2010)

*I watched a few mins. tonight ..*



wood4heat said:


> Ok with the understanding this is all "made for the tv drama" how does Gabe think he comes off in next weeks preview? He tells Dave he wants him on the landing where he can keep his eye on him then takes off on some ego trip to find Travis. Seriously? He's more concerned with chewing Travis's ### then running his business? Then I love how he keeps his eye on the camera as he's delivering that ### chewing. And does he really need to start breaking the patio furniture? I'd press charges and get his ### tossed in jail.
> 
> After a season of watching this show I don't know how he expects to attract any quality employees, maybe greenhorns are all he can get.



I finally switched to the Lifetime channel,,,alot less drama....I used to like axmen but seems like it went down the toilet...
I guess Gabe thinks he's a big man cussin all the young kids in the show...He needs one of the Eastern Ky home boys to work for him,,and he would be drinkin from a straw for weeks after they got done with his fat azz. They are just kids for Gods sake....Maybe OSHA needs to watch this show and give them a visit them.. 
I worked for a many a people in my life,,and I never got cussed at....A young man that wants to learn,,you teach them,,show them whats right or wrong,,,take them under your wing,,,we all made mistakes in our youth learning...If he thinks he will make them learn by cussing them,,belittling them he's in for a big suprise...
This one man I worked for so long ago we was setting back and talkin about how he became into the position he was in,,and he said,,,Jess,,,I learned in management in workin with people,,,you ever talk bad to someone and get personal,,they will never forget that,,,it will always eat at them,,and it's a no win situation,,,sometimes someone cant do the job,,but you cant get personal about it....
Thats why I think Axmen went down the toliet...People that watched the show and as Wood4heat posted,,Rygaard loggin might as well forget it finding good quality help after seein the show...
*You can take a good mule and beat him to death til he's useless*


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 22, 2010)

Gabe and Human Relations:. He violates just about every good rule of being boss when delivering a "correction".

1. Explain the problem.
2. Chew a** for causing the problem.
3. Issue warning of what happens if...

4. And most important SHUT UP! You lose the impact if you keep repeating yourself.

5. Never, but never, make a threat you cannot or will not followthrough on. "I'll fire you if you do it again" but he doesn't do it.


Harry K


----------



## huskystihl (Feb 22, 2010)

wood4heat said:


> Ok with the understanding this is all "made for the tv drama" how does Gabe think he comes off in next weeks preview? He tells Dave he wants him on the landing where he can keep his eye on him then takes off on some ego trip to find Travis. Seriously? He's more concerned with chewing Travis's ### then running his business? Then I love how he keeps his eye on the camera as he's delivering that ### chewing. And does he really need to start breaking the patio furniture? I'd press charges and get his ### tossed in jail.
> 
> After a season of watching this show I don't know how he expects to attract any quality employees, maybe greenhorns are all he can get.



AAAMMENNN brother! You show up at my trailer and bust my patio furniture and I introduce you to mr browning. Made for tv or not that overfed underworked grandma underarm fat, waste of tv time goes to jail. In fact I told my wife last night i'm cancelling verizon at contract time just so I know i'm not putting one more donut in that weezing heart attacks belly. He preaches hardwork now thats good. The only thing about gabe that works hard is his suspenders trying not to grenade and wipe out the film crew.


----------



## cassandrasdaddy (Feb 22, 2010)

*i'd buy the video*

of someone slapping him silly. i don't get it hes not THAT short so maybe his deficiency just doesn't show


----------



## Diesel Pro (Feb 22, 2010)

After seeing them on reality TV I have about as much respect for the Rygaards as I do for Boyd Coddington...


----------



## Under_Pressure (Feb 22, 2010)

huskystihl said:


> AAAMMENNN brother! You show up at my trailer and bust my patio furniture and I introduce you to mr browning. Made for tv or not that overfed underworked grandma underarm fat, waste of tv time goes to jail. In fact I told my wife last night i'm cancelling verizon at contract time just so I know i'm not putting one more donut in that weezing heart attacks belly. He preaches hardwork now thats good. The only thing about gabe that works hard is his suspenders trying not to grenade and wipe out the film crew.



Heh, I'm actually quite shocked that History hasn't made one of their animations showing Gabe's suspenders letting go and wiping out everyone on the mountain, complete with screaming sound effects....


----------



## flashy (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm guessing it's ALL a ruse. For all we know, Gabe could be the most easy going boss there is, in real life. It's not like the cameras are hidden. They probably laugh their ass off when the cameras shut off.


----------



## flashy (Feb 22, 2010)

Curlycherry1 said:


> Stump grease, and choker holes.
> 
> Browning falling over from the bees, that was darn good! And then to add icing on the cake making his guys use only one hand to choke the logs. That was funny too.



I once pretended to cut a board too short and asked a kid to go to the boss and get the 2 x 4 stretcher. The kid didn't mind, but the boss got mad at me for being mean.


----------



## cuznguido (Feb 22, 2010)

The only question I have about this show is, just how much money would they have to pay someone to get them to get up there and intentionally make a complete fool of himself? Any credibility Rygaard ever had is out the window, and Melvin??? he is acting a part and if you watch him closely he is not doing a very good job of it. Allegedly, really pissed off and throwing a major hissy fit, but can't keep from grinning the whole time. Again, how much did they pay him to do that? Must be bunches.


----------



## Humptulips (Feb 23, 2010)

huskystihl said:


> AAAMMENNN brother! You show up at my trailer and bust my patio furniture and I introduce you to mr browning. Made for tv or not that overfed underworked grandma underarm fat, waste of tv time goes to jail. In fact I told my wife last night i'm cancelling verizon at contract time just so I know i'm not putting one more donut in that weezing heart attacks belly. He preaches hardwork now thats good. The only thing about gabe that works hard is his suspenders trying not to grenade and wipe out the film crew.



I almost died laughing at that. It was good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ray benson (Feb 23, 2010)

turnkey4099 said:


> Gabe and Human Relations:. He violates just about every good rule of being boss when delivering a "correction".
> 
> 1. Explain the problem.
> 2. Chew a** for causing the problem.
> ...



Who would want to work for Rygaard logging? Dad and son are pathetic bosses.


----------



## Echo680 (Feb 23, 2010)

I still watch but i am highly disapointed in the show, I think greenhorn dave said it best that gabe and craig show tough love and they say thank you with a pay check the end of the week. 

But I do think melvin needs to log elsewhere i think he is a ticking time bomb its leyland job to operate the yarder and i think melvin is going to get someone seriously hurt or he is going to break that yarder so bad that pihl won;t be able to log for a week.

As far as S S & collins aqua logging get rid of jimmy, But i do think James has alot to offer when the right person is guiding him but he just can't throw a fit and give up.


----------



## headleyj (Feb 23, 2010)

Echo680 said:


> I still watch but i am highly disapointed in the show, I think greenhorn dave said it best that gabe and craig show tough love and they say thank you with a pay check the end of the week.
> 
> But I do think melvin needs to log elsewhere i think he is a ticking time bomb its leyland job to operate the yarder and i think melvin is going to get someone seriously hurt or he is going to break that yarder so bad that pihl won;t be able to log for a week.
> 
> As far as S S & collins aqua logging get rid of jimmy, But i do think James has alot to offer when the right person is guiding him but he just can't throw a fit and give up.



agreed.
Pihl - Melvin is there for show - Leyland seems like a good guy - hell I'da made Melvin go work in the brush for being late

S&S - jimmy needs to go - let James work with in the swamps with the other fella there

Browning - still my favorite

Rygard - yeah I picked up on Gabe looking at the camera at Travis's trailer too - that tells me it's all for show. Seriously why would you hire anyone with ZERO experience?? Makes no sense - atleast show them the ropes, treat them like decent human beings, etc. BTW - no way in hello it was that other fellas fault Travis got his hand caught - that's BS. He set it up as a competition b/t the 2 of them from the start - he has no one to blame but himself for that.

All in all the show has gone downhill - I too still watch it, but don't like it nearly as much.


----------



## hermit (Feb 23, 2010)

Every friday they laugh all the way to the bank with that history channel check and Melvin and Gabe take those poor ole boys for a drink.


----------



## flashy (Feb 23, 2010)

hermit said:


> Every friday they laugh all the way to the bank with that history channel check and Melvin and Gabe take those poor ole boys for a drink.



Exactly!


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 23, 2010)

you think everyone gets cash for the show?
its understandable that the company owners get compensated for allowing the tv crew on their jobsite and taking time to talk to them.. but how about the guys in the brush,, like DJ.. he is hilarious.. he probably brings in a lot of viewers, i hope they are hitting him off with a little something, all of them. hell even $100-200 a week extra to each of the crew would be nice


----------



## Gologit (Feb 23, 2010)

hermit said:


> Every friday they laugh all the way to the bank with that history channel check and Melvin and Gabe take those poor ole boys for a drink.



Probably true. It's all for show anyway. We don't hire greenhorns unless we absolutely have to but if we do get one we try to teach him instead of just making his life miserable. The sooner the guy learns his job the more productive he is. 

AxeMen doesn't present an accurate picture of how things really are.


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 23, 2010)

Gologit said:


> Probably true. It's all for show anyway. We don't hire greenhorns unless we absolutely have to but if we do get one we try to teach him instead of just making his life miserable. The sooner the guy learns his job the more productive he is.
> 
> AxeMen doesn't present an accurate picture of how things really are.



I thought you and Craig were the same guy.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 23, 2010)

2dogs said:


> I thought you and Craig were the same guy.



OUCH! Hey, I'm not nearly as grouchy as that guy. I usually say what's on my mind but screaming at people is counter-productive. Too much yelling just confuses them or pisses them off... and then they're no good to you at all.

If I talked to people like Rygaard does I don't think I would have lived this long.

Besides which...I'm better looking, so pffffftt.


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Feb 23, 2010)

I think Browning is the class employer amongst all these outfits.

Rygard has to be the most unprofessional, HR nightmare of an outfit I have ever seen. Gabe would have spoken to me like that one time and it would have been his last. 

How can anyone with self respect allow themselves to 1. let someone talk to them like that...and 2., yes you Gabe...talk to ANYONE on your team like they are garbage?


----------



## Echo680 (Feb 23, 2010)

I sure hope browning blows rygaard away for the load count, and gets king of the mountain back. I have no clue on why they don't bring back the gustufson crew sure beets the rygaards! 

Anyone one know when R & R heli loggers will join in?


----------



## Ramblewood (Feb 23, 2010)

Small Wood said:


> In a slaughterhouse we used to send the new guys into the office to ask the secretaries for a box of calf squeals and a jar of stifferine. Made me cringe when I heard that dimwit sending them for stump grease.
> Phil



In the lumberyard it was board stretchers and knot removers . I wonder what they send them for in cat houses .


----------



## 2dogs (Feb 24, 2010)

Echo680 said:


> I sure hope browning blows rygaard away for the load count, and gets king of the mountain back. I have no clue on why they don't bring back the gustufson crew sure beets the rygaards!
> 
> Anyone one know when R & R heli loggers will join in?



Gustafson has been gathering accolades in the real world for the work they have been doing. This month either Loggers' World or Timber West had another article about Gustafson and their awards.


----------



## Rftreeman (Feb 24, 2010)

someone needs to knock gabe's big head down to size...


----------



## banshee67 (Feb 24, 2010)

Rftreeman said:


> someone needs to knock gabe's big head down to size...



for someone who works as hard as he says he does, he sure has a HUGE belly on him... hmmmm
if im working 5-6 days a week, i can literally eat ANYTHING and not ever be half as fat as him, something tells me he doesnt work as hard as he thinks he does
and look at his father.. he cant blame it on genetics


----------



## slowp (Feb 24, 2010)

So, will the winner, not to be confused with whiner, stand on the top of Mt. Hood, or Rainier, and yell, "I'm king of the mountain?" That'd be good watching. opcorn:


----------



## headleyj (Feb 24, 2010)

slowp said:


> So, will the winner, not to be confused with whiner, stand on the top of Mt. Hood, or Rainier, and yell, "I'm king of the mountain?" That'd be good watching. opcorn:



The greenhorns may be able to summit it, but Gabe??? no way he'd even make it to base camp.


----------



## Ramblewood (Feb 24, 2010)

I heard that Travis was out early because of a bad knee and had trouble getting Rygaard to pay him and that they fired Dave as soon as the show ended . They were both hired by the show though paid by the Rygaards . An ad was posted in the local paper and they had to audition for the show so it is all manufactured for TV .


----------



## knockbill (Feb 24, 2010)

headleyj said:


> agreed.
> Pihl - Melvin is there for show - Leyland seems like a good guy - hell I'da made Melvin go work in the brush for being late
> 
> speaking of pihl,, what happened to teh foreman he had? he was teh guy that cut his way out from the storm to mikes house....
> ...


----------



## headleyj (Feb 25, 2010)

knockbill said:


> headleyj said:
> 
> 
> > agreed.
> ...


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 25, 2010)

slowp said:


> So, will the winner, not to be confused with whiner, stand on the top of Mt. Hood, or Rainier, and yell, "I'm king of the mountain?" That'd be good watching. opcorn:





headleyj said:


> The greenhorns may be able to summit it, but Gabe??? no way he'd even make it to base camp.



heck.. Gabe get on top of the mountain.. it might collapse ...


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Feb 25, 2010)

BTW anybody remember the ass chewing he was giving the greenhorns about not having on the high vis vests? um.. where is his? would not the same rules apply to him if OSHA showed up?.. or doesn't Omar the tent maker make one in his size?


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Jkebxjunke said:


> BTW anybody remember the ass chewing he was giving the greenhorns about not having on the high vis vests? um.. where is his? would not the same rules apply to him if OSHA showed up?.. or doesn't Omar the tent maker make one in his size?



I remember him saying that and I thought WTF? Same with a brain bucket. Anyone around any of that equipment and with those logs overhead should have one on the minute they get out of their truck.


----------



## turnkey4099 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well he did say that he didn't have to wear them. My thought at the time was "BS!!"


----------



## northcut2171 (Feb 26, 2010)

*rookie travis*

This guy has got to be one of the most worthless workers i've ever seen, im a young guy and havent ever done any logging out west that being said i would run circles around travis. hes got a terrible work ethic and hes a whiny little ##### in my opinion, if you can make that big of a deal out of smashin your finger you belong in a nice cushy office chair not where you actually need to work. I smash my fingers at least twice a day i've had at least one black fingernail on my hand since i can remember... ridiculous..


----------

